# FS: Golden Cobra Snakehead (Channa Aurantimaculata)



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

This one got rejected from the pack and always getting beaten up.

His about 6-7 inches selling for $130. Eat massivore, floating sticks, smelts, prawn, squid and meal worm. Best to have as many insect diet to make the fins wider and looks graceful. With less insect diet it will develop short fins.









This one only got til Dec. 26 and it will be a goner as I'm leaving off to Asia on Dec. 27. I got no extra tank for him so once Dec. 26. His do or die. I know it's cruel but that just the way it is. He might end up at Richard's tank if no takers and if I have to to go to his place.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

offer still stands for me to come take care of your fishies while your gone, let me know.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sold!

when & where!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that was fast.

PM sent


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> offer still stands for me to come take care of your fishies while your gone, let me know.


My parents will be taking care of my fish but that is only feeding and water changes as they are not at my place all day to watch them.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

whats in the insect that makes their fins larger?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> whats in the insect that makes their fins larger?


Not sure but many snakehead keepers notice a big difference when feeding insects to snakeheads. To be honest I just found out about this about 6 months ago when someone told from India who is also a snakehead keeper. I had my forest snakehead for 3 years now and with a diet of prawns, massivore, floating stick, bio-gold, smelt, squid and when I started feeding it with mealworms, the fins gradually started to grow in a month. He told me that any insects will do so I did and mealworm or superoworm is the cheapest and common one here with higher protein content. Was gonna go with a cricket but too noisy and not as much protein content as superworms.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats kinda neat


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> thats kinda neat


I'm not sure if it will also work with other fish. Maybe try a betta or paradise as they are both in the labyrinth group fish with soft ray fins.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

If he doesnt take it let me know.... 
-DC-


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

pending....


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

good score wicked awesome fish


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

sold!!! Now close


----------

